# Sour diesel



## kimoolos (Apr 3, 2015)

Smoking some good ol' Sour Diesel right now. My favorite go to, energizing, euphoric go to.


----------



## atxlsgun (Apr 6, 2015)

Pics?

Sent from my D6616 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kimoolos (Apr 6, 2015)

Wish I had a digital microscope but just took a picture with zoom. Love this stuff!


----------



## CrazyChester (Apr 8, 2015)

Wish I had some SD seeds for this year.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 10, 2015)

i sprouted me some Sour D bought 3 and a half weeks ago been wanting me some for awhile ,and just did it ASD,Purple Sour D,Chemdawg so im ready!!


----------



## kimoolos (Apr 10, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> i sprouted me some Sour D bought 3 and a half weeks ago been wanting me some for awhile ,and just did it ASD,Purple Sour D,Chemdawg so im ready!!


Nice! Hope the grow goes well! I'm looking to sprout some of mine soon in the near future.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 10, 2015)

There doing very well and looking to start flower soon !!


----------



## bigBUDk (May 2, 2015)

Thats awsome looking but the sour i smoked is a lime green best shit ever have you ever tried that sour yet


----------



## outside 808grower (May 5, 2015)

Here's my sour d, germinated a 3 pac got 2 phenotypes 1st plant the shortest finished in 11 wks from seed harvested 2 wks ago other 2 still packing on girth


----------



## outside 808grower (May 5, 2015)

Here's some of the flowers from 1st plant


----------



## kimoolos (May 5, 2015)

Look nice! Some tasty budz!


----------



## ChiefAlot (May 17, 2015)

good looking buds in here good job guys


----------



## Joedank (May 19, 2015)

outside 808grower said:


> Here's my sour d, germinated a 3 pac got 2 phenotypes 1st plant the shortest finished in 11 wks from seed harvested 2 wks ago other 2 still packing on girth
> View attachment 3412054 View attachment 3412055 View attachment 3412056


that last pic looks alot like the real deal nice work!!


----------



## tkufoS (May 19, 2015)

@shishkaboy ..any input on this ?


----------



## greenbogart (May 21, 2015)

outside 808grower said:


> Here's my sour d, germinated a 3 pac got 2 phenotypes 1st plant the shortest finished in 11 wks from seed harvested 2 wks ago other 2 still packing on girth
> View attachment 3412054 View attachment 3412055 View attachment 3412056


looking good thats also one of my personal favourites too. i like the shorter phenotype you have, i had a shorter pheno before wish i cloned it now because i havent had anything like that since. it was a very chemically smell but tasted really sour fruit. i have tried lots of different seed breeders diesel/sour diesel strains with no luck at finding another pheno like it again.


----------



## ChrisDiesel (Jun 25, 2015)

Thats not the original sour diesel. Thats a knock off.


----------

